# New outdoor tortoise enclosure



## soundwave (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello gang,

I just want to share my process of building an outdoor enclosure for my adult Hermanns.

I current live in a townhouse so I have small terrace on my back. I like to take my torts outside when the weather is permits. Nothing better than cooking on the BBQ, drinking beer and chilling with my torts. The friends and my old lady are sometimes welcome to join 

Today I decided to construct a new outdoor home. 

I'm making the enclosure out of 1x6 Spruce untreated fence board. It is 5 ft x 6 ft in total size 16 inches high. It's simple design which is basically a raised planter box.


here is photo journal of the enclosure







Just cheap spruce fence board ($30.92), box of deck screws ($8.00) and 8 deck corner brackets ($9.00)






I create 4 panels that can be easily disassembled






I connected two of the panels






All 4 panels connected. I left the bottom open because I have tiled terrace. I plan to line the bottom with plastic.







Tomorrow, I hope to construct the top that will have wired panels to keep unwanted visitors away.

I also plan to seal it because not sure what to use yet. I'm open to suggestions. I don't want to paint it because l like the natural look.

Thanks for taking a look

Ton Ton


----------



## Missy (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Isa (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice! I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice craftsmanship


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Ton Ton:

I like how you've mfg'd the corners. I wouldn't have thought of that. Great-looking enclosure for your tortoise.


----------



## soundwave (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you for the compliments.

Yvonne, my girlfriend's mom like the structure too and now I need to make a couple for her backyard to grow veggies.

Today I used a water based deck sealer to make it water proof. I still new to do a few more coats.

I also purchased all the material for the top and hopefully I can get in done in the next few days. 






The sealer made the enclosure have a nice golden colour to it. Please ignore the sandbox in the middle. I had limited space when assembling it. I plan to move the sandbox out.

The sandbox is modified to house my hatchings.

Thanks

Ton


----------



## Candy (Aug 8, 2010)

I love it. While your making your girlfriend's mom some I'll take a couple too.


----------



## soundwave (Aug 8, 2010)

Candy said:


> I love it. While your making your girlfriend's mom some I'll take a couple too.



Candy, I'll put you on the list


----------

